# Cardiac Cath - Rev code 480 and 481



## scottlimoni (Sep 25, 2017)

Is it appropriate to bill Cardiac Catheterization Lab CPT Codes with a revenue code 480? Or, are these CPT codes only supposed to be billed with revenue code 481? The CPT codes in question would be:
CPT codes 93451, 93452, 93453, 93456, 93457, 93458, 93530, 93531, 93532, 93533, 93650, 93653, 93654, 93655, 93656, 93657, 92973, 92974, 92975, 92977, 92978, 92979, 92992, 92993, 93451, 93452, 93453, 93454, 93455, 93456, 93457, 93458, 93459, 93460, 93461, 93462, 93463, 93464, 93503, 93561, 93562, 93563, 93564, 93565, and 93566.
We are just wondering if it’s acceptable in certain situations to bill Cardiac Catheterization Lab CPT Codes under revenue codes other than 481

0480	Cardiology general classification
0481	Cardiology cardiac cath lab

Thanks!


----------

